# Anyone into vore? (just question)



## Ijaron (Oct 3, 2016)

hello everyone *wags tail slightly and nervously* i am curious about if any of the users here is into vore i am not going to hate anyone or troll anyone i am just asking if anyone is into it since i'd like to do an rp with someone as a prey...


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 3, 2016)

No.. NO NOOOO!!! NOOOO!!! NO! NO NO NO  NO NO NO!!!! 


Sorry.. But no.. hell no..


----------



## Ijaron (Oct 3, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> No.. NO NOOOO!!! NOOOO!!! NO! NO NO NO  NO NO NO!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry.. But no.. hell no..



lol why did you reply then? XD i alsso fear that someone might hate me because of well this fetish.... i already had to undergo such things like trolling and hate.. not such a fan it


----------



## Storok (Oct 3, 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA RUN ! RUN FUZZLES RUN! 
NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE..... "runs away as fast as possible"


----------



## Somnium (Oct 3, 2016)

we had a guy who called himself vorelover and he was very desperate for a vore rp. Maybe he's still around


----------



## Ijaron (Oct 3, 2016)

Somnium said:


> we had a guy who called himself vorelover and he was very desperate for a vore rp. Maybe he's still around


i tried rping with him but it wasnt so fun it had so less detail etc and it wasnt even vore it was just... an rp o.o


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 3, 2016)

Ijaron said:


> i tried rping with him but it wasnt so fun it had so less detail etc and it wasnt even vore it was just... an rp o.o



ugh.. Yeah, don't you just hate that?


----------



## Ijaron (Oct 3, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> ugh.. Yeah, don't you just hate that?


well i hate people stating they do rp's of that kind which they in fact don't do in the end


----------



## Somnium (Oct 3, 2016)

Ijaron said:


> i tried rping with him but it wasnt so fun it had so less detail etc and it wasnt even vore it was just... an rp o.o



oh well sorry I can't help you, you see I'm not into vore!


----------



## CherryBEoC (Oct 3, 2016)

I've been into vore for some time now. Though I have taking a break from it for a little bit.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 3, 2016)

Ijaron said:


> i tried rping with him but it wasnt so fun it had so less detail etc and it wasnt even vore it was just... an rp o.o


That sucks with most RPs generally. I can understand your frustration.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 3, 2016)

#Chihuahua.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 3, 2016)

And yes, I'm going try an be more active this month.


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 4, 2016)

ive been Eaton before. i cut my way out >


----------



## Heebjeeb (Oct 4, 2016)

i once tripped and accidentally fell into a vore


----------



## Ijaron (Oct 4, 2016)

Heebjeeb said:


> i once tripped and accidentally fell into a vore


lol


----------



## Ijaron (Oct 4, 2016)

CherryBEoC said:


> I've been into vore for some time now. Though I have taking a break from it for a little bit.


oh o.o


----------



## Ijaron (Oct 4, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> That sucks with most RPs generally. I can understand your frustration.


i know right?


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Oct 9, 2016)

I am!


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 14, 2016)

Dependson what type of vore you are into?

Are you into oral? Sexual vore? Or something else?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2016)

I can see the appeal of it but not really my thing.


----------



## Ijaron (Oct 16, 2016)

Tranceptor_Veltro said:


> Dependson what type of vore you are into?
> 
> Are you into oral? Sexual vore? Or something else?


 uhm... well kinda everything i am open for experimental stuf XD


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 16, 2016)

Might be easier if you list what you're into and what your looking for. If not then I could direct you to a fourm all about vore.


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 16, 2016)

Your opinion is noted, now if you have something constructive to say then say it otherwise there is the door.




Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Bruh, vore is some pretty disgusting stuff


----------



## Multimuse_basement (Oct 16, 2016)

Ijaron said:


> hello everyone *wags tail slightly and nervously* i am curious about if any of the users here is into vore i am not going to hate anyone or troll anyone i am just asking if anyone is into it since i'd like to do an rp with someone as a prey...


We can rp. But do you mind fat furs? All of my vore characters are on the bigger side.


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 16, 2016)

Well I am a Pred so if you need help with anything I would like to help


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm down with it. If that's okay? *Tail wags softly* I'm pred and prey. Which ever you want.


----------



## heteroclite (Oct 18, 2016)

Eh? Maybe?


----------



## Sl0shy (Oct 18, 2016)

@Sergei Sóhomo pls tone it down on the kinkshaming kthx. no one is forcing you to be here


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 18, 2016)

Ignore him, Best said Don't feed the trools moment.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 18, 2016)

I ate a burger the other day. Does that count?


----------



## Ijaron (Oct 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Well you ate the meat of a lesser being so I guess



"lesser being" are you even a furry or why do you call animals like that? no life form on this planet is a lesser being if you don'T see that i don't think that you have a  good moral


----------



## Jarren (Oct 19, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> lol you don't have a rep. you're literally a nobody


>takes bait
>claims sergei is a nobody (Around here at least)
lol


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 19, 2016)

I think there is no such thing as lesser or greater beings since we are stuck in a cycle of life and death that continues on whether I die today or 90 years from now. We all share this blue orb...


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 19, 2016)

Would say something about how tons of humans get killed because of animals but eh.


----------



## Ijaron (Oct 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Humanes es numbero uno huehuehue


welp just another ignorant human but wel what do i expect from a race that fears the unknown like little childs in fact the human race is nothing but selfish and i can't see why most people (people like you) don't realize that


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Oct 19, 2016)

That's a great idea.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> No.. NO NOOOO!!! NOOOO!!! NO! NO NO NO  NO NO NO!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry.. But no.. hell no..


Here you go...


----------



## Ijaron (Oct 20, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> It's a rational thing called our brain my friend. We are like gods compared to every other living thing on the earth. Our accomplishments and achievements are vast and numerous. We've developed things that no other animal could even dream of doing. I may be a furry, but that doesn't mean I don't look down upon everything else as lesser
> 
> I dunno about you, but I'm damn proud to be where I am
> 
> ...



that's a VERY selfish way to look at this world


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 20, 2016)

Ijaron said:


> that's a VERY selfish way to look at this world


Dunno, seems perfectly valid to me.

When wolves start developing writing and building skyscrapers, or somethin, then the "animals and humans are completely equal" thing'd have some traction probably.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 20, 2016)

RP thread turned into full-on argument about animal's questionable equality compared to humans.

So when's the RP gonna start *Durgon gives a smug-looking mug*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 20, 2016)

*Durgon doesn't condone vore in the slightest, just that he's curious as all living fuck as to when the thread goes back to what it was originally gonna be*


----------



## Jarren (Oct 20, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Nah, that place stale as hell


Can't believe Moot sold it and that the current owners are downsizing.
It's a shame, really.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 20, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Can't believe Moot sold it and that the current owners are downsizing.
> It's a shame, really.



Hiroshima ain't too bad.


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 21, 2016)

And this is why we can't have anything nice on the internet, everything devolves into a argument , shit post arena, and insults.


----------



## Alexander Lubbers (Nov 9, 2016)

Ijaron said:


> hello everyone *wags tail slightly and nervously* i am curious about if any of the users here is into vore i am not going to hate anyone or troll anyone i am just asking if anyone is into it since i'd like to do an rp with someone as a prey...




I'll do an rp with you if you want .


----------



## Rumblylullabies (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm interested in vore. ;o But mainly Oral.


----------



## Ventira (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm very interested in vore of basically every kind.


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Dec 7, 2016)

Some one say vore?


----------

